# Electric Bike?



## Sara_H (8 Nov 2011)

I know this may well be considered to be a dirty word on this forum, BUT:

I live at the top of one of Sheffield's biggest hills. I'm no Lance Armstrong, and if I'm honest, I do often use the car instead of the bike as a result.

I don't mind so much when I'm going to work or for a day out - but for the purposes of just popping somewhere I can't face the thought of getting all hot, sweaty and red in the face.

Life would be so much easier withan electric bike.

I'm now seriously considering it when the next cycle to work scheme comes around.

All that said - I still ave the dawes sonoran - would it be easy to convert that to ellectric?

Any advice or recomendations?


----------



## snailracer (8 Nov 2011)

One subtle but important distinction is whether the motor incorporates a freewheel or not. Any system that claims to regenerate or feed energy back into the battery won't, those are to be avoided unless you plan to use electric exclusively and never pedal.


----------



## snailracer (8 Nov 2011)

Also, after a couple of years, your battery will lose capacity and need replacement - look for established electric bike sellers who should (hopefully) still be around in a few years time to sell you an identical replacment, or be able to replace the individual cells.


----------



## Sara_H (8 Nov 2011)

snailracer said:


> One subtle but important distinction is whether the motor incorporates a freewheel or not. Any system that claims to regenerate or feed energy back into the battery won't, those are to be avoided unless you plan to use electric exclusively and never pedal.



Thanks for replying - I still wish to pedal, just want some assistance up the hills.

What do you mean about the freewheel? sorry I'm not very technical!


----------



## Night Train (8 Nov 2011)

Have a look at Electric Bike Magazine for some more info on the bikes and conversions on the market. It is Velovision's sister magazine .

Nothing wrong with going electric for the hills.
You can go with an electric wheel conversion on your regular bike or get a dedicated electric bike. Range and weight will be the biggest issue but if you are only using it to assist up hill then that won't matter too much but is dependent on how many hills.

There are two systems, one is throttle control (still legal in the uk) where you can operate a trigger and get powered travel and the the pedelec system here you only get power if you are spinning the cranks.
For hills the pedelec is probably fine as you can ofen dial in how much power you need/want to assist you.

Talk to Arch or bikepete as they are behind the Electric Bike magazine and have tested/reviewed quiet a few.


----------



## snailracer (8 Nov 2011)

Stout steel forks or stays and dropouts are typically required on the axle you plan to fit the wheel motor onto, so the torque doesn't "round out" the dropouts or fatigue the tubes.
Your Dawes Sonoran sounds a teensy bit delicate for electric conversion.


----------



## snailracer (8 Nov 2011)

Sara_H said:


> Thanks for replying - I still wish to pedal, just want some assistance up the hills.
> 
> What do you mean about the freewheel? sorry I'm not very technical!


The freewheel is just like the freewheel function on the rear cog that allows you to coast.
A motor without a freewheel will drag if power is off, it would be hard work to pedal it. A motor with a freewheel will not have any noticable drag when power is off, so if you plan to just use the motor on hills and actually pedal on the flatter bits, make sure you fit a system with a freewheel.


----------



## albion (8 Nov 2011)

Have you thought of switching the chainset and cassette to have a 22 small chainwheel at the front and a 34 big cog at the rear?


----------



## snailracer (8 Nov 2011)

albion said:


> Have you thought of switching the chainset and cassette to have a 22 small chainwheel at the front and a 34 big cog at the rear?



Could also walk the bike up the hill


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2011)

You'd be better off getting the legs and CV system in better shape. You'd soon think nothing of those hills.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Nov 2011)

albion said:


> Have you thought of switching the chainset and cassette to have a 22 small chainwheel at the front and a 34 big cog at the rear?


I did this on my touring bike, now I can get up any hills just by sitting and spinning


----------



## albion (8 Nov 2011)

I'm 24/34 on mine with no tour load.It is non impact can can be a bit boring on a long hill, so I have been know to eat a banana doing a ploddy 4mph.


----------



## Dan_h (8 Nov 2011)

As you live at the top of one of the biggest hills in Sheffield (I have never been there so I don't know how big that is!) then what is the problem with being a little out of breath? It is going to happen on the way home from wherever you have been so you can put your feet up and recover for a few minutes


----------



## Sara_H (8 Nov 2011)

Dan_h said:


> As you live at the top of one of the biggest hills in Sheffield (I have never been there so I don't know how big that is!) then what is the problem with being a little out of breath? It is going to happen on the way home from wherever you have been so you can put your feet up and recover for a few minutes



Errrrmmmm......... because I don't want to. As you said, you don't live there so you don't know.

Dont mind if I'm home for the day, but it adds alot of time on to my journey, and I get hot and sweaty, so it stops me popping out and about.

If I had electric assist I'd be more likely to use the bike for doing lots of little errands and carrying shopping.


----------



## Sara_H (8 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> You'd be better off getting the legs and CV system in better shape. You'd soon think nothing of those hills.



With respect, I've lived here for eight years, I still find it difficult, so I'm looking for a solution to suit me.


----------



## rowan 46 (8 Nov 2011)

I don't work for these just trying to be helpful 
http://www.electrodrive.co.uk/kit.htm


----------



## Night Train (8 Nov 2011)

Sara_H said:


> Errrrmmmm......... because I don't want to.


Good answer!


Sara_H said:


> If I had electric assist I'd be more likely to use the bike for doing lots of little errands and carrying shopping.



I can certainly see your point. There are times I look at a local route and decide against it as I just don't want to have to ride a hill that day. I've yet to load a tool box onto a trailer and head off to do a job because I really don't fancy struggling at 5mph in the rain in heavy traffic.

Having an electric option, especially to help with the load of shopping, is ideal IMO.


----------



## snailracer (9 Nov 2011)

As you're mainly interested in hillclimbing, I would also recommend geared hubmotors, as opposed to ungeared "pancake" motors which are better at building speed on the flat.


----------



## freecyclist (9 Nov 2011)

Sara_H said:


> With respect, I've lived here for eight years, I still find it difficult, so I'm looking for a solution to suit me.



Sounds a fab idea sara and good luck - the only reservation that i would have is the obvious increased mechanical implications and the potential for mechanical problems and having to go to mechanics to get it repaired , so get it done by a reputable local bod (or your husband (if hes reputable )).


----------



## albion (9 Nov 2011)

My only reservation is that the motor will need to be set suit the terrain.A family member had a powerbyke for your exact reason and that was being repaired as much as being ridden.


----------



## BobWales (12 Feb 2012)

Juicy Bike in Buxton and New Mills sell electric bike conversion kits, and also have an excellent range of electric bikes to suit all hilly areas. They're not really that far from you and do offer test rides around hilly Buxton.


----------

